
Coinexchange.io is Closing Down - enigami
https://www.coinexchange.io/news/post/85/
======
ConcernedCoder
Hey if anyone wants to use their computer spare cycles on something a little
more worthwhile ( as far as humanity is concerned ) try:
[https://foldingathome.org/](https://foldingathome.org/)

~~~
wesammikhail
This is something that has boggled my mind since 2010 when I first looked at
crypto. Why the hell would anyone waste CPU cycles computing some arbitrary
hash value that is then ejected as "waste" rather than having the
computational workload itself run scientifically important problem and the
result of that computation is rewarded with a token? why the hell is everyone
using all of this computational power for... nothing of value really?

The main currency in crypto is NOT the tokens/coins you get. It is the CPU
cycles. So why the hell are we not putting those to good use? it´s freaking
beyond me. Imagine if F@H (or something like it) had the bitcoin network´s
power, we could potentially help solve cancer.

Maybe someone can help shed some light on this topic if there is something
I´ve missed!

~~~
kajumix
How do you imagine this could be done? Is there an inexhaustible repository of
"scientifically important problems" that can be solved every 10 minutes by
some computing entity, and whose difficulty is adjustable -- a function of
available compute power in the network, and are verifiable by others without
human judgement involved?

> So why the hell are we not putting those to good use?

Some would argue that securing transactions that transfer value without trust
is a good use

~~~
arcticbull
> Some would argue that securing transactions that transfer value without
> trust is a good use

Those folks haven't identified a good reason why being able to skirt
sanctions, allow rogue states to accumulate value and to pay terrorists is
worth "transferring value without trust." It's a pretty high bar, IMO.

------
michannne
I have no regrets making as much money as I did via Bitcoin. It was one of
those once in a lifetime events you truly only have one chance to participate
in. I remember various betting dApps that practically doubled your ethereum,
and thinking there is no way this is what Satoshi had in mind.

------
djsumdog
> It has been a fantastic journey

Ah yes ... yes the journey. It was such a good shutdown notice until that
point. Just leave it off. No one cares about your journey.

------
moonbug
and nothing of value was lost..

~~~
j-pb
I can't wait for the Tulip... err Blockchain hype to die down. Using the
energy of a mid size european country for what is now essentially a pyramid
scheme is just shitty.

(And I make that statement after having made a few thousand bucks by mining
BTC at 5$ per coin.)

~~~
helpPeople
Anyone who calls it a tulip isn't taken seriously.

I don't believe in the hype of altcoins, but I do see the problems Bitcoin
solves.

~~~
arcticbull
I genuinely don't. It's not clear that Bitcoin does anything better than
what's out there today. Not one thing. _And it 's less efficient_.

